# Hunting > The Magazine >  Bush Stalking Winter Sika

## Nick.m

This report was written by "TargetSikaStags" about our mid winter mission. I thought he was going to post the report on here, but he's shot off over seas so it hasn't happened yet. (So when it says "I" its actually ben not me)

Well during the roar I did a heap of trips into a lot of new areas, I got onto quite a few animals but had no sightings of any big stags. So last week me and a mate Nick M. decided to head to my favourite fly camp for 5 nights. 

The goal was to secure some meat then look for that big stag. The walk in took us 3 hours, as we entered the bush we spotted a small stag who was too quick but a great start to the trip. As we came one of my camps there was already a solo hunter who had just arrived a few hours before us.. bugger. Unfortunately he had similar hunting plans too us over the next couple of days. So we had to go to an area I haven't spent much time in, the result was only a couple of animals spooked one being a stag. As we rolled into camp around lunchtime the hunter had some success shooting two spikers, so that was awesome as he had covered hardly any ground and was keen to head home. We packed up camp and headed to another fly camp, we saw a couple of deer on the way and spooked heaps.

The next day we split up and were hunting areas I have spent a lot of time in. We both got onto plenty of animals, and back at camp we were starting to get worried, we both had animals in our scopes but needed that's extra second.

The next day we decided to move camps again. What a day this turned out to be, what normally takes 2 hours to reach my next fly camp took as all day. We just kept running into deer, We saw 13 with Nick nailing a spiker.



We got onto a group of animals squealing there heads off, I was able to sneak into the middle of them which was bloody exciting and nail a hind at 30m.


We got to camp just as it was getting dark, the pressure was off now, today was the complete opposite of yesterday with all the deer giving us plenty of time to shoot. 

The next morning we both agreed on only shooting stags now, so cameras were sent to the front pockets our jackets 
Only 200m from camp I ran into the first deer of the day a spiker, I was able to get some cool photos and a bit of video footage. 









Today turned out to be a cracker with both of us getting photos of animals and plenty more which wouldn't hang around longer enough while I tried to find them in the camera. Nick managed to shoot a 6 point stag. 





Nick also managed to get some photos of the same stag before he shot it and also a photo of last years fawn. 





After an intense hour of stalking in thick guts which had sign or through them I was rewarded with getting a photo of a hind.



We hunted the next day with plenty of animals seen and left and run into some more walking out. We saw a good mixture of animals, including a monster stag which I spooked at 20m, he was the biggest I've seen since the first stag I saw 8 years ago. Nearly all the animals were grouped together with some groups being 5+. 95% of animals seen were either standing in the sun or only metres away from the sun. 

This was my last trip before I head to London for a couple years so was a great last hunt. We counted 46 animals for the trip with many more spooked, we thought about staying a little bit longer to crack 50. But the thought of a nice warm bed was enough to leave.

Footage of spiker:

Winter Sika #2 - YouTube

Winter Sika #3 - YouTube

Nick also got some footage of last years fawn:

Winter sika - YouTube

Cast antler


Cheers Ben

----------


## Rushy

Great pictures

----------


## phillipgr

46 Deer is an awesome trip!

Rushy, we need to go on a sika hunt  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rusky

> 46 Deer is an awesome trip!
> 
> Rushy, we need to go on a sika hunt


Lets do it!  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> 46 Deer is an awesome trip!
> 
> Rushy, we need to go on a sika hunt


I am up for it Phillip.  We can hatch a plan on the trip down to Gibo

----------


## PerazziSC3

mint, great footage. Still can't believe the numbers you saw! bloody brilliant

----------


## veitnamcam

You guys need some teneighty up there!  :Grin: 

Jokes aside sounds like an awesome trip .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

> I am up for it Phillip.  We can hatch a plan on the trip down to Gibo


Done and done

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rusky

> Done and done
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


Didn't get my invite.  Try again.  Jokes.. :Psmiley:

----------


## Nick.m

Cheers guys, yea it was the best trip I have been on in terms of numbers but in saying that it was between two of us over 6 days.




> mint, great footage. Still can't believe the numbers you saw! bloody brilliant

----------


## Rushy

> Didn't get my invite.  Try again.  Jokes..


Rusky, we are not deliberately excluding you.  If you want to go for a hunt then let's meet up and plan something.

----------


## phillipgr

> Rusky, we are not deliberately excluding you.  If you want to go for a hunt then let's meet up and plan something.


Yep come along! 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

Awsome trip report

----------


## Rusky

> Yep come along! 
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


PM sent to the old bugger (Rushy).

Nick.M, are you Jeremys brother per chance?

----------


## Gibo

I know someone that knows Sika  :Wink:

----------


## phillipgr

> I know someone that knows Sika


Goooooood

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> Goooooood
> 
> Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


You'll be able to write the next spot x book soon Phil  :Wink:

----------


## phillipgr

> You'll be able to write the next spot x book soon Phil


Yep, easy, just play pin the x on the map and publish the result. That way no one will pillage you secret spots gibo  :Wink: 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha for sure! 
I do find it strange that I only see them at the good spots :Wink:

----------


## Hunt4life

Kawekas or Kaimanawas Nick?

----------


## Nick.m

> Kawekas or Kaimanawas Nick?


Kaimanawas big fulla  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Hunt4life

I ask because I reckon Sika numbers in eastern kawekas are getting really high too. If you're seeing numbers like this in the Kaimanawas as well, it's great for hunters, at the moment, but a worry going forward. Over population won't be good for anyone. Shoot em up lads!

----------


## Rushy

> I ask because I reckon Sika numbers in eastern kawekas are getting really high too. If you're seeing numbers like this in the Kaimanawas as well, it's great for hunters, at the moment, but a worry going forward. Over population won't be good for anyone. Shoot em up lads!


There could be 100 to the acre and the little buggers would still be smarter than me.

----------


## Nick.m

> I ask because I reckon Sika numbers in eastern kawekas are getting really high too. If you're seeing numbers like this in the Kaimanawas as well, it's great for hunters, at the moment, but a worry going forward. Over population won't be good for anyone. Shoot em up lads!


I know what you are saying but don't think its overpopulated by any means, its more a matter of covering the right areas. Between Ben and I id say we have hunted the general area for the equivalent of 3-4 months straight possibly even more which gives a massive advantage, as you know what areas are worth hunting and which are not.

----------


## sako75

Over population can only mean two things


1 - animals in poor condition
2 - 1080  :Pissed Off: 

As hunt4life says - shoot them up

----------


## Beavis

Christ no wonder I never see the little shits in time. They blend in so well.

----------


## Scouser

Nice one Nick, 3-4 months is doing the 'hard yards'.....the more you go out, the luckier you get!!!!!!!!

----------


## outinabout

wicked photos and great report. Jealous! where exactly in the kaimanawas? ha ha.... no really... where? :Grin:

----------


## Brenick

Hey Nick.
How do you find time for skiing???

----------


## Nick.m

I struggle to find time to anything fun these days.. im meant to be studying right now  :36 1 5:

----------


## Norway

Nice!

----------


## Mac

Sounds like an awesome trip! Some wicked shots and vids there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

